# [Review] be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow - Voll auf die 12



## Jarafi (24. März 2012)

*Review*​ 


*be quiet!*​ 

*Shadow Rock TopFlow*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*





*Danksagungen*

Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an *be quiet!* für die Bereitstellung des be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow.
Auch möchte ich mich bei *AMD*, *MSI*, *Gigabyte*, *Noiseblocker* , *Corsair* , *EA* und *Exceleram* für die Unterstützung bedanken.



*Informationen zum Test*

In meiner heutigen Review dreht sich alles um den High-End TopFlow Kühler den Shadow Rock von be quiet!
Anders wie die großen Tower-Kühler sparen die TopFlow-Kühler wertvollen Platz im PC-Gehäuse.
Die Kühlfläche wird in die Waagrechte verlagert und auch der Lüfter wird waagrecht angebracht.
Daraus resultieren meist eine bessere Kompatibilität mit hohen Ram-Modulen aber eine geringere Kühlleistung im Bezug auf Tower-Kühler.
Passend zur frostigen Jahreszeit und dem recht großen Kühler, habe ich für euch nicht nur wieder eiskalte Fotos im ‚ewigen Eis’ überlegt, sondern auch ein cooles Motto.

Voll auf die 12?

Ob der be quiet! Shadow Rock der Hitze voll auf die 12 haut, oder ob die Kühlleistung unter der TopFlow-Bauweise leidet klärt meine Review.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Weitere Links zum Produkt*


*be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow** im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow** auf der be quiet!-Webseite.*



*Was ihr so findet*


Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die Montage ansehen, einfach den Menüpunkt "Die Montage" anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.​ 


*I.Äußerlichkeiten*

Die Verpackung
Der Lieferumfang

*II. Der Kühler im Detail*
Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau
Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit 140mm Lüfter
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Airflow-Umkehrung
Die Temperaturen ohne Lüfter
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Zum Beginn die Äußerlichkeiten des be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow und dem Lieferumfang


*Die Verpackung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Be quiet! typisch wandert der Shadow Rock TopFlow in einer fast komplett schwarzen Verpackung über die Ladentheke.
Für einen TopFlow-Kühler erscheint die Packung nahezu riesig, aber lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen, was sich in ihr verbirgt:
Auf der Front ein Abbild unseres neuen Kühlers mit seinem 135 mm Lüfter.
An den Seiten sind auf sechs verschiedenen Sprachen die Hauptmerkmale des ShadowRock TopFlow beschrieben: so könnt ihr euch nicht nur informieren sondern auch eure Sprachkenntnisse testen.
Auf der Rückseite sind sowohl die Spezifikationen des Kühlers als auch die des Lüfters zu finden; und zwei kleine technische Zeichnungen mit Beschriftung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


In der Nachfolgenden Tabelle könnt ihr euch einige technische Daten genauer ansehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler selbst ist in zwei Schaumstoffbacken geklemmt, damit er unbeschadet den Transport an das heimische Arbeitstier übersteht.



*Der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Be quiet! liefert mit dem Shadow Rock ein umfangreiches Montagezubehörpaket aus. Das komplette Zubehör inklusive einer LGA2011-Befestigung mit kleinem Schraubenschlüssel befindet sich in der braunen Schachtel ganz oben in der schwarzen Umverpackung.
Ebenso ist eine kurze Einbauanleitung für die diversen Sockel im Lieferumfang enthalten.

Ich hab euch den kompletten Inhalt in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*II. Der Kühler im Detail*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/7509/Review-be-quiet-Shadow-Rock-TopFlow-Der-Kuehler[/HWCLIP]


Nachdem wir den Shadow Rock TopFlow von seiner Verpackung befreit haben, halten wir einen sehr massiven und großen TopFlow-Kühler in unseren Händen.
Be quiet! typisch muss man zur herausragenden Verarbeitung wohl nichts mehr hinzufügen - lediglich die Heatpipe-Enden beider Bodenplatte hätten etwas schöner abgeschlossen werden können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler bringt stolze 654 g auf die Waage und besteht aus einer massiven Bodenplatte; bei dieser finden wir auch die vier Montage-Löcher vor: der Kühler wird auf sämtlichen Sockel fest verschraubt. Dies sorgt nicht nur für einen sauberen Halt, sondern auch für einen hohen Anpressdruck auf eure CPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU ihrerseits wird durch vier 8 mm Kupfer-Heatpipes mit den 55 Aluminium-Lamellen verbunden. Dadurch ist eine große Fläche zur Wärmeabgabe bereitgestellt.
Auf der letzten Aluminiumlamelle befindet sich gut sichtbar der „be quiet!“-Schriftzug und die vier Heatpipes sind mit Metallkappen sauber abgeschlossen.
Die Bodenplatte sowie die Heatpipes sind komplett vernickelt und passen so zur Aluminiumoptik der Lamellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler ist sehr verwindungssteif, was natürlich nicht heißt, dass es unmöglich ist, ihn zu verbiegen - es wird einem jedoch schwer gemacht.
Be quiet! setzt auf einen Lüfter mit dem ungewöhnlichen Maß von 135mm - dieser ist nicht im normalen Handel erhältlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Befestigt wird der Kühler mit zwei Drahtklammern; das System ist zwar einfach in der Handhabung, jedoch kann es leicht geschehen, dass manche Lamellen verbogen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Montage des be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow*​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Be quiet! setzt - wie oben schon angesprochen - auf eine Montage komplett mit Schrauben und einer eigenen Backplate. Der Ausbau des Mainboards kann so nur umgangen werden, wenn der Mainboardschlitten eine Backplate-Öffnung bietet.
Da hier mein FX-System für die Temperaturtests zum Einsatz kommt, geschieht die Montage auf einem AMD-System.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr könnt den Kühler in zwei Richtungen ausrichten, entweder ragt er über die RAM-Slots oder über die Spannungsversorgung der CPUs und kühlt diese so mit. Aufgrund seiner Bauform können auch hohe RAM, wie die Vegance-Module von Corsair verbaut werden.
Für Intel-System gelten freundlicherweise dieselben Einbauschritte - nur mit anderen Halterungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein kleiner Hinweis: Euren Wunschlüfter solltet ihr vor der Montage des Kühler auf dem Board anbringen; das erspart viel Fummelei.

Ich habe euch die Montage-Schritte in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Montieren des Kühlers dauert ca. 20-25 Minuten und ist mit einfachem Werkzeug zu bewerkstelligen. Ihr braucht also keine Spezial-Werkstatt oder besondere Fachkenntnisse.

Als Ergebnis läßt sich feststellen:
Der Kühler lässt sich gut montieren und sitzt bombenfest. - Lediglich das Fixieren ist etwas fummelig.



*III. der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Abseits der aufgezählten Features und auch der Montage sind natürlich die Temperaturen bei einem Kühlerwechsel interessant. Man möchte ja schließlich wissen, ob sich der Neukauf gelohnt hat.


*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Damit ihr wisst, was dem Multiframe in den Tests zur Seite steht, hier eine kleine Übersicht zum Aufbau meines Testsystems.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Die Temperaturen werden sowohl auf einem Tisch-Aufbau als auch in einem Gehäuse getestet.
Als Standard-Gehäuse dient das Corsair Carbide 500R mit zwei 120mm Lüftern in der Front und einem 120 mm Lüfter im Heck. Der 200 mm Lüfter am Seitenteil ist abmontiert. 
Es werden alle Temperaturen mit 12V und 6V Versorgungsspannung gemessen. Natürlich kamen auch mehrere Lüfter in verschiedenen Varianten zum Einsatz. Die Lüftertabelle findet ihr beim Testsystem.
Um den Auslastungsgrad des Systems in etwa zu definieren, habe ich eine Dreier-Aufteilung der Systemauslastung vorgenommen, wobei ich unterscheide zwischen Leerlauf oder IDLE-Mode, mittlerer Auslastung oder GAMING-Mode und hoher Auslastung oder FULL-Mode.
Die Temperaturauswertung erfolgt nach jeweils 30 minütigem Betrieb des jeweiligen Modus.
Aller drei Arbeits-Modi werden durch die Aktivierung bestimmter Software repräsentiert. Zum Einsatz kommt folgende Software:

Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Test gibt es folgende Szenarien mit allen Lüftern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Beginnen wir mit den Temperaturmessungen bei denen der Shadow Rock TopFlow seine Arbeit auf dem Tisch verrichtet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Temperaturen im Gehäuse*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Hier könnt ihr euch die Temperaturen des be quiet! Shadow Rock im Corsair Carbide 500R ansehen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit 140mm Lüfter*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Bei diesem Test hat mich interessiert, wie sich der Kühler mit einem 140mm Lüfter schlägt.
Zum Einsatz kam ein be quiet! Silent Wings 2 Lüfter bei 12 V. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch Airflow-Umkehrung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Hier wollte ich wissen, was passiert wenn ich asu dem "TopFlow"-Kühler einen "UpFlow"-Kühler mache.
Zum Einsatz kam der Nosieblocker M12-P bei 12 Volt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen ohne Lüfter*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Wie schlägt sich der Lüfter im passiven Betrieb?
Die 1°C stehen symbolisch dafür, das das System sich verabschiedet hat.
Der Passiv-Betrieb war nur im IDLE möglich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









*Die Lautstärke*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
In den meisten Foren ist die Lautstärke bei Lüftern ein heiß diskutiertes Thema: Die Diskussion bewegt sich dabei innerhalb der beiden Grenzfälle:
Laut, aber gute Kühlung – Leise, und schlechtere Kühlung
Sind sie zu laut, kühlen sie meistens gut aber schlagen auf den Spielspaß.
Sind sie leise, leidet in der Regel die Kühlung darunter und so überhitzen eure Komponenten, was zum Absturz des Systems führen kann.
Es muss also der Mittelweg zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke gefunden werden.
Damit ihr euch ein Bild von der Lautstärke machen könnt, habe ich natürlich ein kleines Video vorbereitet.


[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/7518/Revi-be-quiet-Shadow-Wings-Die-Lautstaerke[/HWCLIP]





*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Be quiet! präsentiert mit dem Shadow Rock TopFlow einen durchdachten und kompakten Kühler der sich vor Tower-Kühlern nicht im geringsten zu verstecken braucht.
Die Verarbeitung ist wie von be quiet! gewohnt: exzellent bis eben auf den Heatpipe-Abschluss an der Bodenplatte - dies hätte man schöner lösen können.
Von der Kühlleistung her überzeugt der TopFlow-Kühler auf voller Linie und kühlt selbst einen 4GHz FX-8150 passiv im Windows-Betrieb.

Unter Spiele-Last oder Prime 95 gelingt ihm das natürlich nicht, was auch nicht tragisch ist, denn der mitgelieferte Lüfter ist sowohl leise als auch performant genug, um die CPU ausreichend zu kühlen. Natürlich könnt ihr den Lüfter auch mit einem 120 mm oder 140 mm Lüfter bestücken.
Ich habe hier im Test zwei Silent Wings 2 Lüfter dafür verwendet. 

Für einen aktuellen Preis von 35€ (Stand 5.3.12) bekommt der Kühler ganz klar eine Kaufempfehlung von mir.

Ich kann den Shadow Rrock TopFlow nur Empfehlen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Awards*

Der be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow staubt den Gold-Award ab und haut der Hitze voll auf die 12!!!!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Weitere Links zum Produkt*


*be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow auf der be quiet!-Webseite.*






*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*


----------



## Icke&Er (24. März 2012)

Mal ne Frage zu deinem "Ohne-Lüfter" Test. Bist du dir mit 0°C CPU Temperatur da wirklich sicher oder hat sich da ein Denkfehler bei mir eingeschlichen? 
Bzw habe ich auch bei den anderen Diagrammen Probleme deine Settings farblich auseinander zu halten. Manchmal habe die auch die gleiche Bezeichnung, aber andere Kühlergebnisse 

Kannst du mich bitte aufklären?

MFG


----------



## Jarafi (24. März 2012)

Nope, heißt da ist er abgestützt, schreib ich gleich noch dazu 

Schon verbessert, warn Copy-Fehler.


----------



## Icke&Er (24. März 2012)

Habe da mal noch paar Fragen/Anmerkungen

1.) Sind das direkte CPU-Werte z.b. aus CoreTemp? Wenn ja finde ich die ziemlich niedrig, da kommste ja fast mit einer Wakü nicht hin 

2.) Welche CPu war den nun eigentlich verbaut. Oben steht was von X4 970@4GHz und unten ist es plötzlich ein FX-8150?

3.) Oben fehlen dir glaube die Bilder zu Verpackung und eines der Videos geht auch nicht.

MFG


----------



## Jarafi (24. März 2012)

1.) Das sind die temps die auch im BIOS ausgelesen werden.

2.) Ein FX-8150

3.) Das mit den Videos liegt an den Servern von HardwareClips


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. März 2012)

Gutes Review!
Was mir noch fehlt sind Vergleichswerte mit anderen Kühlern...


----------



## Jarafi (24. März 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Gutes Review!
> Was mir noch fehlt sind Vergleichswerte mit anderen Kühlern...



Das gibts nächste Woche bei hartware.net , er hier gegen drei andere TopFlower-Kühler.


----------



## Softy (24. März 2012)

Die Messwerte finde ich unrealistisch. Selbst mit dem EKL K2 und dem sparsameren i5-2500K habe ich bei 4 GHz innerhalb weniger Sekunden eine Erhöhung der Kerntemperatur von über 15 °C, beim Wechsel von Idle -> Prime95. 

Aber die Bilder sind super


----------



## Jarafi (24. März 2012)

Kann nur das Angeben was der Gute ausgespuckt hat, schaus mir Morgen nochmal an 

Jup stimmt, ich Döddel hab die Temperaturen vom anderen Kühler im Modus " GAME" benutzt, achje immer Abends .

Verbesserung kommt Morgen, Mess es gleich nach, wenn ich schon dabei bin 

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## derP4computer (24. März 2012)

Ich bin zwar kein Fan von dieser Sorte Kühler, aber wie schon gewohnt, eine sehr schöne Arbeit von dir!


----------



## Jarafi (24. März 2012)

Danke , verbesser bis Morgen noch die Temperaturen, er rennt hier grade neben mir .
Aber "Tischaufbau" mach ich Morgen zu spät für Basteleien 

So verbesserte Werte Online, Gute Nacht


----------



## Softy (25. März 2012)

Jetzt sieht das Ganze plausibel aus.  Danke für das Update


----------



## Jarafi (25. März 2012)

Kein Thema .
Ich glaube ich hab nur zuviel Kaffee getrunken


----------



## Apfelkuchen (27. März 2012)

Wieder sehr schöne bilder im eis 

Aber hast du da keine Angst, dass dir das Eis was kaputt macht?
Was Felsen sprengt, kann wohl mit Pech auch einen Schattenstein böse erwischen


----------



## Jarafi (27. März 2012)

Abend Apfelkuchen,

Nee, war gleichzeitig der extreme Materialtest , hat der Shadow Rock locker überstanden.
Musste nur leichte Kalkablagerungen nach dem abtauen wieder entfernen.

Solange man ihn langsam einfriert und das Wasser sich ausdehnen kann passiert eigentlich nichts 

Greets


----------



## Mr.joker (29. März 2012)

Deine Fotos sind natürlich eine Augenweide, keine Frage, aber du weißt schon, dass Metall und elektrische Bauteile nicht so gut mit Wasser können?! 

Also, wenn ich da so den eingefrorenen Lüfter sehe ... 

Es geht mich ja nichts an, dennoch, irgendwie stimmt es mich nachdenklich ... nicht, dass ich solche Teile nachher bei ebay für "wie neu" angeboten bekomme! 

Ich glaube aber auch kaum, dass da jemand schreibt "wurde mit Schnee beworfen, lag bei Schnee, Wind und Eis draußen im Feld, war eingefroren - aber sonst in gutem Zustand!"


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (29. März 2012)

Absolut gutes und ausführliches Review


----------



## Jarafi (1. April 2012)

Danke , freut mich.


----------



## Eftilon (8. April 2012)

Tolle review,

demnächst werde ich meinen Sugo07 sowieso ausseinander nehmen um ihn etwas zu entstauben und Katzenhaare zu entfernen. 

Kannst du vielleicht sagen ob ein 140er lüfter unten reinpasst ? Würde ihn gerne gegen die H60 tauschen damit die chips besser belüftet werden. Die H60 kommt dann in meinen tower rein der sowieso seitenlüfter hat.

Danke

eftilon


----------



## Jarafi (8. April 2012)

Danke ,

ob ein 140 mm Lüfter ins Sugo07 passt, weis ich nicht genau.

Ist den eine Bohrung dafür vorhanden? 

Grüße


----------



## Eftilon (8. April 2012)

Nein der sugo hat nur 180er und 120er bohrungen. Die frage war ob man einen 140er unter den Kühlkörper schrauben kann, wie bei den Noctua C14.

Dann blässt der 180er von oben und der 140er zieht von unten, so mein ich das 


Danke

eftilon


----------



## Jarafi (8. April 2012)

Achso okay, sorry hatte deine Frage falsch verstanden.

Jap das ist möglich, habs eben ausprobiert.
Zwar nur mit einem Lüfter, aber es geht ohne Probleme.

Grüße


----------



## Eftilon (8. April 2012)

Super, 

Vielen Dank für die mühe 

Dann kann ich meine putzorgie mit etwas bastelarbeit kombinieren.

eftilon


----------



## Jarafi (8. April 2012)

Kein Thema ,

auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen den Lüfter anders rum einzubauen.
So spart man noch mehr Platz in der Höhe.

Ich muss Danke sagen 

Grüße


----------



## buxtehude (27. Juli 2012)

hi, 

habe gerade dein review video gesehen, das mir gut gefällt. 

mich interessiert, ob man bei lüftertausch die klammern dann für 120er oder 140er lüfter weiter verwenden kann?

außerdem wäre ein montagevideo (für am3 und 1155) interessant, das habe ich selbst bei yt noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Jarafi (28. Juli 2012)

Hoi,  vielen Dank .

Also du kannst die Klammern auch für einen 120er oder 140er Lüfter evrwenden, ist kein Problem.
Allerings stehen die 140er meistens über.

Montagevideo ist gemerkt für die Zukunft.

Beste Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Jens92 (17. September 2012)

wird der shadow rock wohl auf mein ASRock z77e itx passen?
http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/Z77E-ITX(m).jpg (so siehts aus)

hab leider nur ein bild des shadow rocks mit dem gigabyte H55N gefungen, aber ich glaube die maße sind die gleichen oder?
http://www.cowcotland.com/images/te...sr1/bequiet_Shadow_Rock_TopFlow_SR1_ITX_1.jpg
http://www.techwarelabs.com/wp-content/gallery/gigabyte-h55/gb-top-look.jpg

die abstände von den bohrlöchern bis zu dem pcie slot sehen bei beiden MBs gleich aus ?


----------



## Eftilon (19. September 2012)

Haallo Jens,

ich habe den shadow Rock auf ein zotac mini-itx Z68, das layout ist ziemlich gleich wie dein verlinktes ASRock .


eftilon


----------



## Jens92 (19. September 2012)

yes das wollte ich hören!...also besteht ja doch noch hoffnung für einen guten kühler für meine cpu
(auch wenns nur der i3 ist)


----------



## Quppi (20. September 2012)

Schönes Review


----------



## Eftilon (21. September 2012)

Japp ich habe ihn auf einen i5-2500K aber auch ein i3 er hat einen guten Kühler verdient


----------



## Jarafi (21. September 2012)

Danke freut mich , hab den Kühler selbst im PC auf einem X6.


----------

